# Stacked combo stile rail bit or matched bit sets?



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Have been browsing for rail and stile bits and was wondering who prefers the all-in-one combo bits or the matched pair bits instead. I can see the advantage of just having an all in one bit, they seem to be a bit cheaper too as opposed to buying a matched pair that's a little pricier but is there a performance component I'm missing or is it just personal preference? I've never used a combo bit either.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have both and they both work. I guess if you had a matched pair and 2 tables you leave each one set up until you were finished. If you damaged a piece and had to redo it that could be handy.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

flitemedic13 said:


> Have been browsing for rail and stile bits and was wondering who prefers the all-in-one combo bits or the matched pair bits instead. I can see the advantage of just having an all in one bit, they seem to be a bit cheaper too as opposed to buying a matched pair that's a little pricier but is there a performance component I'm missing or is it just personal preference? I've never used a combo bit either.


I had the same quandary a few years ago.
http://www.routerforums.com/router-...oor-sets-stacked-vs-reversible-vs-paired.html

A third type available is a reversible cutter, where you have to remove and rearrange the cutters and spacers on the arbor for the two cuts. They are even cheaper than the combo bits, but looked too fiddly to me. 

I went for a combo bit. I found it's easy enough to accurately set the height for the second cut, by offering up a piece with the cope cut and using the router's fine height adjustment to match the cutter against it.

If I was doing commercial quantities of frame and panel construction I'd go for a matched pair, as they would wear more evenly. Plus you'd have the option of setting up two routers as Chuck suggested. But for my use I like the combo bit.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought matched pairs I was making my kitchen cabinets so its only one job. But once I dialed them in on two tables at the same time those became dedicated to that task


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

paduke said:


> I bought matched pairs I was making my kitchen cabinets so its only one job. But once I dialed them in on two tables at the same time those became dedicated to that task


same here....


----------

